# INDIANA Medical Exemption



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*INDIANA Medical Exemption Petition *-- Pet owners are taking steps to put a medical exemption clause into Indiana 's rabies rules. If you are an Indiana resident, please sign the online petition and share the link: https://www.change.org/petitions/in...es?utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition .

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------

